# Rat Dyes



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

So I used to do this with my ferret and its fun and something new. All you need is a rat that has white in its fur. What you do is get either some Cool aid powder or Food Dye and a Rat. Just get your rat wet with water and if your using cool aid powder your rat in the cool aid and rub it in. wash off and Wa La you have a dyed rat!  

I personally like cool aid powder to food coloring because the food coloring stains your hands pretty good as oposed to cool aid which dont. Now with my ferret the stained fur would last anywhere from two to three weeks and with rats it lasts a little less because of there constant cleaning. It wont hurt your rats in any way and looks super cool! Iv tried Green, Red, and Blue so far. I love the blue! ^^


anyone else ever do this? if not try it and post some pictures of your out come!


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

i like the idea of the Cool Aid too.. that sounds fun if your rat doesn't mind being wet. XD I'll have to try it on my girls when I get them & see whether or not they're opposed to bathing.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

well my hairless do fine with bathing. my males need it more cause of the orangy waxy substance but with hairless rex girls it should be fun lol..... patchy color.... i love it lol ;D


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I used food colouring on 3 identical PEW girls...


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

lilspaz68 said:


> I used food colouring on 3 identical PEW girls...



haha thats cool! You should do there whole body its really pretty. I used red on one of my girls and it came out pink when I washed her.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've never seen the need to do it .. especially on their whole body.

For identification purposes I can understand, but I'd never do it just for my own amusement ???


----------



## Kritter (Nov 5, 2010)

That sounds weird and cool at the same time.

Maybe I'll try it sometime.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Are there any potential health hazards involved? Like, does it damage their fur?


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

catsandscales said:


> Are there any potential health hazards involved? Like, does it damage their fur?


Nope it comes out pretty quick within two weeks or so. There isint really anything in cool aid or food color that can do any harm and in some cases the cool aid has made some of my rats look nicer after its out sort of like a conditioner.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Kool-Aid Conditioner, nice. XD

Def going to try this...


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

I have never done this to my ratties, but I have dyed the tail of my Maltese with Cool aide hahaha! I would be hesitant to do their whole bodies though, just because it isnt a natural substance and they can absorb a lot of things through their skin. I would deff consider doing a cute little pink heart or perhapse a funky tye dye peace sign on one of my squeakers though!


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, I like the idea of 'tattooing' a design on my rats' white butts. XD But I wouldn't see the point of the whole rat. =P That is a little weird.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You would need a very calm rat to do any pattern at all. Even putting the food dye blotch on their shoulders (less likely to clean it away there) was difficult. I think a rat would stress if you tried to do its whole body.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

They have food color pens, like for decorating cookies with royal frosting. That would make it easier to draw on XD


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know how safe it is.... but one of my sisters friends has a hairless rat and she put one of those non-toxic Temporary tattoos on it;s back it was adorable.

Little hairless rat with a shamrock on his back haha.


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

Kiko said:


> I don't know how safe it is.... but one of my sisters friends has a hairless rat and she put one of those non-toxic Temporary tattoos on it;s back it was adorable.
> 
> Little hairless rat with a shamrock on his back haha.


I have a hairless rat and that sounds really cool. I think I might try that...


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

Red food colouring has things in it that can be poisonous to small mammals. Deffinately don't use that again. :-\

Natural veggie dyes are fine though. Beet juice and things like that.


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Red food colouring has things in it that can be poisonous to small mammals. Deffinately don't use that again. :-\
> 
> Natural veggie dyes are fine though. Beet juice and things like that.



like?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i know there is a type of pink dye called red 3 (erythosine) that does *apparently* cause cancer at high doses in rats... but it's not used much anymore (mostly in marachino cherries) as far as i know. red 40 is a more orange-red, which apparently does aggrivate adhd/add symptoms in humans but doesn't actually cause them (i think all the dyes do though)... cancer questionably, but not proven.

_Q. What is the status of FD&C Red No.3?

A. In 1990, FDA discontinued the provisional listing of all lake forms of FD&C Red No.3 and its dye form used in external drugs and cosmetics. The uses were terminated because one study of the color additive in male rats showed an association with thyroid tumors. In announcing the decision, FDA stated that any human risk posed by FD&C Red No.3 was extremely small and was based less on safety concerns than the legal mandate of the Delaney Clause. FD&C Red No.3 remains permanently listed for use in food and ingested drugs, although FDA has announced its intent to propose rescinding those listings._

you have to remember that rats will try to groom it off their fur... so they will be consuming a good amount of it. you could probably use natural dyes like cochnieal or something instead 

(sorry i edited this so much lol)


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Kiko said:


> I don't know how safe it is.... but one of my sisters friends has a hairless rat and she put one of those non-toxic Temporary tattoos on it;s back it was adorable.
> 
> Little hairless rat with a shamrock on his back haha.


My fiance wanted to do that. XD


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

I think it would stress my guys out, so I wouldn't do it. But my boys are kind of high strung, a more laid back rat might not care.


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

i dyed my 1st rabbit pink! using no sugar cool-aid. 
i was very young.
a haz a pink rabbit


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Got to say not a fan. I like my rats to be themselves, it feels a bit disrespectful to change the way they look. Probably why I'm not a fan of dressing rats up either. Admittedly I also favour black and agouti rats as I like the natural look.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

planetjenessa said:


> i dyed my 1st rabbit pink! using no sugar cool-aid.
> i was very young.
> a haz a pink rabbit


From looking at your photo, I could of guessed. 8)


----------

